# lenses on ebay



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good idea? Its time to get a second lens, and I see what I am looking for at a 25% discount used. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

obmd1 said:


> Good idea? Its time to get a second lens, and I see what I am looking for at a 25% discount used.
> 
> Thoughts?


Do a sold history search if you are looking for an expensive lens. Prices go up and down, depending on number in auction. If two same lens are in auction, in most cases, the 2nd lens will be more expensive. Most people will not deal with "buy it now" or "reserve not met" lens. I have no regrets buying $4000 or $150 kit lens through ebay.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd rather buy from a place like Fred Miranda, but if it has lots of good photos of the lens condition it's probably safe.

I've sold a couple lenses on Ebay, but never bought one used. I always sell Buy it Now, you make more money that way, guaranteed.

That's why Dave buys auction only, they're always cheaper.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

B&H has a used section as well, however you'll pay a premium used price and they don't always have the lenses you are looking for but at least you can know that someone has checked out the lens and it functions properly.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> I'd rather buy from a place like Fred Miranda, but if it has lots of good photos of the lens condition it's probably safe.
> 
> I've sold a couple lenses on Ebay, but never bought one used. I always sell Buy it Now, you make more money that way, guaranteed.
> 
> That's why Dave buys auction only, they're always cheaper.


Just the same I never "sell" anything in eBay because of the fees. I can discount the lens in craigslist and still pocket more by not selling it in eBay. Granted, if you live in a small community, it would be difficult to sell a $4000 300mm f2.8 lens.


----------

